# My rooster's crowing is off



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Two days ago I was outside and heard my only big RIR rooster try to crow and he sounds hoarse, almost like he has a sore throat. Any ideas on what could be wrong with him?


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Mine sounds like that every once in a while and I think he is crowing with his mouth full. LOL! That's all I can figure. He sounds bad and then he sounds fine. He has never been sick. When he sounds bad, everyone around that hears him stops what they are doing and looks at him. Then he straightens up and crows right. I guess he just needs to learn not to crow with his mouth full.


----------



## Earthbound (Feb 3, 2003)

could also be the beginnings of a resperatory problem. Is there good ventilation in the coop? I'd keep a close watch on him and if it lasts, seperate him and treat with a gallimycin or pen-g. vet-rx in the water will sometimes help as well.
good luck!
corry


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

They only go in the coop at night but no, the coop only has a small door to get in. I could open the top of the coop at night for more air if that will work. During the day they run around the backyard. 

This rooster is a loon and I'm almost 7 months pregnant. How the heck am I going to catch him to separate him??  I think I should just replace him for a newer, nicer model at this point!


----------

